
How to Delete Facebook - Garbage
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/19/business/delete-facebook-account.html
======
DrScump
Also from NYT: "How to Delete Facebook and Instagram from Your Life Forever"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18215171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18215171)

240 points

